# Last day..



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Last day for furbearer season here in Missouri. Mail came just in time. Received my new pure predator call today (big thanks chris). So im home early and headed out. Catch yall later........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hoping to see some photo's upon your arrival home.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What call did you end up getting? looking forward to pics!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck SMY, I think you'll like your new call. Everyone I know has had nothing but good to say about them. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...our season stays open for weeks yet...perhaps you should take a trip north.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Our season on coyotes never closes here in Kentucky. It's year round! Bobcats went out today though and that's a bummer.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our coyote is open all year as well bobcats untill march.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

No season in Texas for coyotes, bobcats OR hogs. Yay!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Last day for furbearer season here in Missouri. Mail came just in time. Received my new pure predator call today (big thanks chris). So im home early and headed out. Catch yall later........


any word yet?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just got back home. No pics so no cat. lol But i had a good time. Ole woody got a surprise. LOL i have never seen the like. Had a chicken hawk fly in and give woody a shake up, talons out and all. Im shocked that he didnt knock the decoy off the limb i had it hanging from. I have hunted for years and never seen anything like that. I wish i had a camera, it was a good chuckle


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Our cat season and fox season ended today, coyote stays till the end of march then opens again in may


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey...our season stays open for weeks yet...perhaps you should take a trip north.


Well thanks for the offer, i may take you up on it in the future. Im saving a week for deer season this coming fall, and the family and i are taking a week here pretty soon to see some of our family in Texas, im sure ill get some predator hunting in when i get down there. So there my 2 weeks of vacation for the year.


----------

